# grandfather DVR's



## ronnie321 (Mar 8, 2006)

I know it's in here somewhere, just have'nt found it.
What DVR's don't have the $5.00 surcharge .

Thnks Ron


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

7100, 7200, 501, 508, 721.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Some people still get charged $9.99/mo. for teh 7100/7200's. I agree with the other ones though.


----------



## atvman (Nov 14, 2004)

Dish Depot has 501 and 508's for sale now


----------

